# Blood work day 2-4??



## NordicStar (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey all, I'm due to have my day 2-4 blood work done to confirm PCOS...
I was unable to this during last month due to Christmas being in the way! 
But do u count day 1 when u come on properly or from the moment u start bleeding?
I tend to start quite lightly for a day..so I'm confused as to whether this is day one or is say one where u are at tr heaviest bleeding? 
Due on next Thursday so bit worried if I won't be able to do it this week either as blood clinics are closed weekends! 
Can anyone shed some light please?
X


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Nordic Star I was always told that Day 1 is first day of full flow  
good luck with your blood test   xxx


----------

